# Flimsy power button.. am I alone?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Since I got my phone the power button seem to move around a bit. It works fine but I'm worried it might get stuck eventually. My Nexus never seemed to do this, Just wondering if anyone else's is like that.


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

My friends AT&T pebble blue one is just like that. I guess it is the way its built....


----------



## ThePipeLayer (Jul 2, 2012)

icanhazdroid said:


> Since I got my phone the power button seem to move around a bit. It works fine but I'm worried it might get stuck eventually. My Nexus never seemed to do this, Just wondering if anyone else's is like that.


At work i pulled out an s3 to sell to a customer when i powered it on the power button fell out.. so no doubt it's a hardware issue but it seems the newer ones coming in lately have a much sturdier button.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

sn1p3r6992 said:


> At work i pulled out an s3 to sell to a customer when i powered it on the power button fell out.. so no doubt it's a hardware issue but it seems the newer ones coming in lately have a much sturdier button.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


Yeah I have a blue one too. But good to know it's not because I dropped it yesterday









Oh well, I'll let it run its course and if it falls off or dies, I have insurance to back me up, even if it is that stupid Asurion crap.


----------



## Stea1thmode (Oct 19, 2011)

I think it will give you more hassle in the long run. It is indeed a hardware issue. If it were me I would see if I could get a replacement as opposed to a warranty repair

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Stea1thmode said:


> I think it will give you more hassle in the long run. It is indeed a hardware issue. If it were me I would see if I could get a replacement as opposed to a warranty repair
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


I bought it off swappa so I doubt Verizon would do that lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amac1222 (Jul 29, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> I bought it off swappa so I doubt Verizon would do that lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I bought my GNex off of Craigslist and they allowed me to warranty exchange phones til I couldn't deal with it anymore. Then they sent me an S3. So I essentially went from a Razr to a Nexus to an S3 in 6 months and only bought the Razr from Vzw. They can do it.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

amac1222 said:


> I bought my GNex off of Craigslist and they allowed me to warranty exchange phones til I couldn't deal with it anymore. Then they sent me an S3. So I essentially went from a Razr to a Nexus to an S3 in 6 months and only bought the Razr from Vzw. They can do it.


So if I buy the phone from a third party they can still issue a warranty replacement? Interesting.. I might have to try that sometime

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bink1r (Aug 3, 2011)

My power button fell off and I took it back to Verizon. They were able to replace the whole phone for me. (It was in the 14 day grace period though.) It was also the blue one. On a side note don't even bother calling customer service. They were completely clueless.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ThePipeLayer (Jul 2, 2012)

Verizon will warranty any phone within the one year manufacturer warranty regardless of how many accounts it's been on.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## ThePipeLayer (Jul 2, 2012)

ThePipeLayer said:


> Verizon will warranty any phone within the one year manufacturer warranty regardless of how many accounts it's been on.
> And regardless of where you purchased it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

ThePipeLayer said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


That's awesome, based on what I'm reading it looks like my power button is destined to fall off. I'll make sure my local store knows about policy, because when I activated my Nexus they flat out told me it could only replaced through insurance. Bunch of liars.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

bink1r said:


> My power button fell off and I took it back to Verizon. They were able to replace the whole phone for me. (It was in the 14 day grace period though.) It was also the blue one. On a side note don't even bother calling customer service. They were completely clueless.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Did it fall off for any particular reason or just randomly?


----------



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

Mine fell out of my first sgs 3day one. It's a common problem.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

If you can't get it warrantied then order one online and throw it in yourself. Also there is no warranty sticker on the vzw one (atleast I haven't heard of one or found one) so you could do it and still keep a warranty. I took the screws and back cover off mine just to look around and everything's pretty simple and modular.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> If you can't get it warrantied then order one online and throw it in yourself. Also there is no warranty sticker on the vzw one (atleast I haven't heard of one or found one) so you could do it and still keep a warranty. I took the screws and back cover off mine just to look around and everything's pretty simple and modular.
> 
> https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player


Well damn, I'll do that. I'd rather not risk getting a refurb. Did it work for you?


----------



## ThePipeLayer (Jul 2, 2012)

icanhazdroid said:


> That's awesome, based on what I'm reading it looks like my power button is destined to fall off. I'll make sure my local store knows about policy, because when I activated my Nexus they flat out told me it could only replaced through insurance. Bunch of liars.


You only have to get warranty through insurance if you filed a claim for a replacement. If your current phone was done through an upgrade vzw will warranty it themselves. It's unfortunate you have to go through Asurion bc they're thieves.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Well damn, I'll do that. I'd rather not risk getting a refurb. Did it work for you?


I haven't done it but it looks really simple after watching that video.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

ThePipeLayer said:


> You only have to get warranty through insurance if you filed a claim for a replacement. If your current phone was done through an upgrade vzw will warranty it themselves. It's unfortunate you have to go through Asurion bc they're thieves.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never WiFi.


Yeah it wasn't an upgrade.. So damn









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

